# DECA install and internet connection



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

We're now close to four weeks since DECA/Connected Home went productional and folks are getting installed. However I continue to see posts/threads from folks that got DECA installed but the install tech didn't install the necessary DECA connection because it wasn't on the order. 

So I thought I'd start a poll to see if the CSR's are asking folks if they want the DECA/Connected Home network connected to the internet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I called up about doing a whole upgrade thing (HD service, new dish, new receiver) in order to take advantage of MRV. Even though I didn't do it, I was impressed with the CSR. She asked me specifically if I use DirecTV on Demand, which I said I don't really use it often. She said doesn't matter, that as long as I use it at all she would specify that I need the Internet Connection Kit along with the DECA upgrade. In my case, it looks like the CSR was well informed.

- Merg


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I voted on choice 3:

_"CSR didn't ask me if I wanted the internet connection kit when I ordered and tech wouldn't install it"_

For me it was more like: "CSR didn't ask me if I wanted the internet connection kit when I ordered and tech *did not have the hardware on his truck*"


----------



## wcr (Sep 27, 2009)

For me, the CSR asked if I wanted Directv on Demand. I had to think about it before I said yes.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

When I called to find out I didn't want to pay that much for mine, they mentioned it wasn't included normally and they would add it for free, kinda like they did me a favor by adding it free


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

One of the first things they asked. My installer wasn't really sure how to do it, but info I had gained here helped me guide them and fix it after they left....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I voted for #2

"CSR didn't ask me if I wanted the internet connection kit when I ordered but tech installed it anyway."

A retention CSR who setup my MRV installation never asked about the internet connection kit nor am I sure he was even aware of it.

The first install technician to arrive wasn't aware of the option or how to hook it up. However his service van was well stocked on the DECA parts to do it and he thankfully showed no resistance to installing it.

Though I had to instruct him how to do it along with the help of illustrations posted here on DBStalk.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I called to order Whole Home. ICK was included in the order. Installer installed it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I voted 3, but that's not 100% accurate (poll needs more options). I ordered on the first day, and was the tech's first DECA install. He tried to install the internet, but didn't know how to do it (and wouldn't listen to me). It took a return visit by another tech (who finally _did_ lsiten to me) to get it done.


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

I called to order new recievers and CSR didn't ask me if I wanted the internet connection kit or if I wanted to have Whole Home install done. 
All I saw on the order was 3 DVR's installed.
Called back, cancelled and re-ordered and now it shows the ICK but still no mention of whole Home DVR install. 

I keep telling them I want all the connectivity D* has to offer but it seems for each thing I have to call back.
I hope they are clever enough to figure this out on installation day as now I'm supposed to get the ICK and I'm already paying the MRV Fee and have 2 'unsupported' DVR's currently hooked up.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

barryb said:


> I voted on choice 3:
> 
> _"CSR didn't ask me if I wanted the internet connection kit when I ordered and tech wouldn't install it"_
> 
> For me it was more like: "CSR didn't ask me if I wanted the internet connection kit when I ordered and tech *did not have the hardware on his truck*"


Same for me. I just assumed it would be taken care in the first install appointment. The installer didn't think the broadband deca was out yet and then when we realized we could just use the receiver deca with a power inserter, he didn't have one. This was the rationale for him leaving before starting anything else. He didn't want to leave an "open job".


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

there should be a 4th option: csr asked me if i wanted internet connection i said yes, tech didnt hook it up.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago, I had the whole home connected service installed which is working fine. However, when I ordered it, I also ordered the internet connection kit as well. When the tech came, he said I just have to plug the ethernet cable into the ethernet port on the back of the receiver.

Subsequently, I was told otherwise on this board and communicated this with Directv when they followed up on the installation. They agreed that the tech was wrong and said that the tech would be calling back, which never happened.

So, today I called D* asking for "Protection Plan" and the CSR said I need to plug the cable into the receiver or get a wireless adaptor. When I said that I was told that there should be A DECA and power inserter (is that the right term?) and he said that isn't so. I asked to speak with someone else and he said he was the one who ordered the equiptment.

Everything I have read on this board, including earlier replies to a previous message of mine indicate that the person I spoke to today is mistaken.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Garry said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I had the whole home connected service installed which is working fine. However, when I ordered it, I also ordered the internet connection kit as well. When the tech came, he said I just have to plug the ethernet cable into the ethernet port on the back of the receiver.
> 
> Subsequently, I was told otherwise on this board and communicated this with Directv when they followed up on the installation. They agreed that the tech was wrong and said that the tech would be calling back, which never happened.
> 
> ...


You're right. Call back and ask for equipment orders. They might have more of a clue.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Agreeded you were told incorrectly what to do, tech needs to install a seperate DECA for connecting that network to your ethernet network.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by Garry 
A couple of weeks ago, I had the whole home connected service installed which is working fine. However, when I ordered it, I also ordered the internet connection kit as well. When the tech came, he said I just have to plug the ethernet cable into the ethernet port on the back of the receiver.

Subsequently, I was told otherwise on this board and communicated this with Directv when they followed up on the installation. They agreed that the tech was wrong and said that the tech would be calling back, which never happened.

So, today I called D* asking for "Protection Plan" and the CSR said I need to plug the cable into the receiver or get a wireless adaptor. When I said that I was told that there should be A DECA and power inserter (is that the right term?) and he said that isn't so. I asked to speak with someone else and he said he was the one who ordered the equiptment.

Everything I have read on this board, including earlier replies to a previous message of mine indicate that the person I spoke to today is mistaken.



mikeny said:


> You're right. Call back and ask for equipment orders. They might have more of a clue.


On the line now. I got the same answer again, asked for a supervisor, been on hold for about 5 minutes. Frustrating, especially since it seems they should have the right info.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Send an e-mail to the [email protected] address and document all the problems you've had. They're interested in customer sat and will try to assist in getting things done correctly. Also helps them to figure out where the disconects are with folks not getting the correct information in their staff so they can correct it.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

RAD said:


> Send an e-mail to the [email protected] address and document all the problems you've had. They're interested in customer sat and will try to assist in getting things done correctly. Also helps them to figure out where the disconects are with folks not getting the correct information in their staff so they can correct it.


I finally got a supervisor and started out by asking what's the proper way to connect to the internet with Whole Home. Unlike the others, he had it right.
Then said it would cost $80 but he finally realized that I had it included when I ordered it originally. He said he would email the tech company. Then was left on hold(At least I got the impression I was on hold.) I will see if I get a response. If not, I will send the email.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Garry said:


> I finally got a supervisor and started out by asking what's the proper way to connect to the internet with Whole Home. Unlike the others, he had it right.
> Then said it would cost $80 but he finally realized that I had it included when I ordered it originally. He said he would email the tech company. Then was left on hold(At least I got the impression I was on hold.) I will see if I get a response. If not, I will send the email.


IMHO, if you can I'd still send an e-mail to the Ellen address, even if things are getting resolved. The customer shouldn't have to go through all these hoops to get things done correctly.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I specifically called to get the Whole-Home setup and DECA, so the question was moot. 

The CSR offered the free upgrade of my HR20-100 (I got an HR21-100), and let me upgrade a legacy (Hughes) receiver to a DVR for $99. (I was hoping for an HR24, but got an HR22-100. Such is life.)

The installer, who came with an assistant, was very knowledgeable. On the appointed day, he showed up on time, but didn't have requisite SWM-16, although I specifically mentioned that to the CSR. The upgrade gives me a total of 13 tuners, more than my existing SWM-8 can handle. 

The installer said that this happened often. On new installs, he knows exactly what to bring; but on upgrades, he has to see the existing set-up.

I wasn't very surprised that he didn't have the SWM-16 with him so I wasn't upset by the delay. He said he would have the switch the next morning, but I pushed the revisit back a few days to fit my schedule.

On his second appearance, everything went smoothly. He hooked up the two new boxes, installed all the DECA dongles, connected DECA to my wireless router (which is nowhere near the SWM-16, but in the same room as one of the DVRs), and had his assistant repeak the dish because one of the birds was only in the 85-90 range. The only thing he didn't do was split a phone line to the one box that didn't have it connected, but if I had remembered to ask for that, I'm sure he would have. He even knew the code to push the current software to the new boxes. (I've had to show that shortcut to some other installers.)


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, let's see how this order goes after tomorrow..... I've made everything as easy as possible for the tech. I've ran a new line to my dvr that was getting OTA diplexed, so I can have a clean OTA run, I've ran an ethernet wire from my router in the garage to the first splitter after dish, and left service loop for all new cables. My order does say ICK, let's see if the tech knows as much as this board.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Garry said:


> I finally got a supervisor and started out by asking what's the proper way to connect to the internet with Whole Home. Unlike the others, he had it right.
> Then said it would cost $80 but he finally realized that I had it included when I ordered it originally. He said he would email the tech company. Then was left on hold(At least I got the impression I was on hold.) I will see if I get a response. If not, I will send the email.





RAD said:


> IMHO, if you can I'd still send an e-mail to the Ellen address, even if things are getting resolved. The customer shouldn't have to go through all these hoops to get things done correctly.


Having not heard anything, I sent an email to the Ellen address, detailing all that had happened. In the email, I also mentioned that I would not be available on Friday. When I returned home Friday evening, I had a voicemail from who I believe was a supervisor from the install company, saying he is at my house and it appears that no one was at home. (No one was). He left a number to call and I will do so on Monday. I also had an voice mail from someone at Ellen's office, asking to call them back.

Should I call Ellen's office first or wait until I speak to the tech and have the problem fixed?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Garry said:


> Having not heard anything, I sent an email to the Ellen address, detailing all that had happened. In the email, I also mentioned that I would not be available on Friday. When I returned home Friday evening, I had a voicemail from who I believe was a supervisor from the install company, saying he is at my house and it appears that no one was at home. (No one was). He left a number to call and I will do so on Monday. I also had an voice mail from someone at Ellen's office, asking to call them back.
> 
> Should I call Ellen's office first or wait until I speak to the tech and have the problem fixed?


I'd call Ellen's office just to make sure they know the current status.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The CSR never asked if I wanted the Internet connected to my DirecTV service.

The installer just told me to reconnect the Ethernet cable.

Took to more visit to re-establish TV-apps.

First was cancel because the installer didn't have the phantom boardband DECA. The second was going to cancel too, but I insisted he leave the parts as been describe on this forum. And I installed it.


----------



## jmjaym (May 31, 2006)

I dont remember the csr asking about the internet package and I didnt know that you had to ask. After the initial install (techs first one) the on demand did not work and my HR20 was not communicating with the network. The original Tech returned and installed an 8 way splitter and a deca on my modem and all is well. He was a good guy and very apologetic. He had also learned a lot in the few days between visits. So I got the internet pkg and an HR24 to replace a defective HR20 both for free after paying the $149 for the deca and SWiM install. It just took 2 visits.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't respond to the poll because I didn't give the CSR a chance, I told her that I needed an internet deca and power inserter. The installer called me ahead of time to confirm the number of decas needed (including the interrnet side), and the extra PI for the internet deca.

They showed up with exactly what was needed and proceeded to do an excellent install (after they spent an additional hour going back to get the part of the new dish they forgot to load)

My installers were very knowledgeable, but spoke poorly about the alleged training from D*. They were just good at their jobs and had done several DECA/SWiM installs prior to mine.

A less experienced, and similarly poorly trained crew might have had terrible problems.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'd call Ellen's office just to make sure they know the current status.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Garry View Post
Having not heard anything, I sent an email to the Ellen address, detailing all that had happened. In the email, I also mentioned that I would not be available on Friday. When I returned home Friday evening, I had a voicemail from who I believe was a supervisor from the install company, saying he is at my house and it appears that no one was at home. (No one was). He left a number to call and I will do so on Monday. I also had an voice mail from someone at Ellen's office, asking to call them back.

Should I call Ellen's office first or wait until I speak to the tech and have the problem fixed?
-------------------------

After a mixup where the tech came yesterday, the manager and two other supervisors came on time today.

Apparently, my two HD DVRs were connected as if they were HR20-100's, where the power supply was connected into the DECA or receiver. Sort of backwards, I guess.

They fixed that and also connected me to the internet so it appears I am all set. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I could not vote- I got my own DECA and installed myself and told them I was all set with it and they activated it.


----------

